# Sage Fly Reels



## Mcolegrove410 (Nov 19, 2013)

I would spend a little bit more money for the 6080. I bought a buddy a 4280 and was seriously disappointed with the drag range. The spool is also kind of a pain in the butt to get back on if you are changing lines on the fly. If you are using it for rat reds or trout that reel would be fine but they put out less drag than most of the other reels in that price range, Chinese made or otherwise. Startup on the reels is smooth but I am not convinced they have enough guts to stop a big albie or bonefish even if you locked it down. The 6000 series are good reels but way too expensive for being made in Korea. You only have until the 11th to make a decision by the way... wink wink.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

+1 on the 6080. I have no experience with the lower tier models but I have used the 6080 and was very impressed. Everything I could ever want in a reel and it put the skids on 30+ reds like a top end reel. I can't speak for the long term durability, only used it for a days.


----------



## tgaud11 (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for the input guys...forgot to add that this reel would be spent catching slot redfish to slightly over, trout, and juvenile poons 99% of the time. 

I will research the 6080 a bit more. I found a really good review of some of the best 8wt reels and this reel actually rated higher than than the 6080 and was cheaper. I will try and find the review and post and see what you guys think.

Thanks for the input and keep it coming!!


----------



## Mcolegrove410 (Nov 19, 2013)

The trident review was done on a machine and a computer, not on a boat. There are a lot of other things to consider when looking at reels like durability and longevity. I own tibors, abels, hatchs, bauers, and lamsons and each one has their own little quirks. There is no perfect reel but the 4280 has some glaring problems that I personally couldnt get past, and those problems are all corrected with the 6080. . Spend the extra $120. You will thank yourself down the line.


----------



## tgaud11 (Sep 30, 2008)

Grover...that was the review. I understand what you mean about it being done on machines and not in real life situations. I will look more into the 6080.


----------



## Mcolegrove410 (Nov 19, 2013)

I just read the review of the 4280 on there and they echo my sentiments almost verbatim. You don't buy a reel for the 99% fish, you buy a reel for the 1%. The peace of mind knowing your reel can handle anything you throw at it is certainly worth $120. I have a buddy who has caught 80lb Giant Trevally on the 6012 and while they are certainly not my favorite reel for the job, with what you are paying for them its a no brainer.


----------



## bboyet2 (Nov 16, 2013)

For slot reds, the 4280 is more than adequate. For a $310 real MSRP its got more than the average drag, looks good and is plenty durable under normal situations. You should always wash the reel, regardless of it being $300 or $600. That being said, I would definitely choose the 6080 if you can afford it, because its better. it also cost twice as much. If you can't afford the 6080, you definitely are getting a decent reel for 300.


----------



## tgaud11 (Sep 30, 2008)

Well, went with the 6080 in stealth on the sage xi3. For the money it was too good to pass up. Will put some feedback after I use it a few times. Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

I have a 4560, 4580, and a 4210 as my charter reels and they work great. The 4500's are sweet but they discontinued them recently. The 4210 has been great though; holds up to good size cobia and big jacks really well.


----------

